# Exercises for arthritic horse



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

would you want to ground drive her? We plan on doing that with my fiance's 8 year old gelding. He has arthritis in his hocks and right knee, and pain in his lower, and i thought of ground driving him because he wouldn't have the extra weight on his back.

You could still walk trot canter and go over poles, and i believe it would help condition her too. 

I'm not 100% sure though.

This is off topic, but did those shots seem to really help her? ((we're looking into something else for my fiance's horse)


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmm, I suppose ground driving could be a good option. Unfortunately, it's not something any of us have experience in and she's never been trained to do it.

Yeah, the adequan did help at first. It wasn't a huge difference, but it did make some moderate improvements. Actually, I'm not sure if she's on it now. It was about a year ago that we started that routine. She's also had some other injections right in her hocks that helped, but I don't remember what they were.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd like to ground drive my gelding but i have no experience in it and i doubt he does either, but i'd be willing to give it a try. I know members on here ground drive their horses. I'll post something about it so both of us can get answers and techniques  

Thanks for telling me about the injections. Gem seems to be doing well on his joint supplement and we give him bute if he worked hard, or was running like a mad man. It seems to have helped him quite a bit.

When i told my mom about Gem, she told me that alfafa is a natural way to help with arthritis (she's all into natural remedies). We haven't tried it, so i cannot tell you how well it works or anything.

Maybe if you talk to your vet, he/she could recommend some exercises to do with your horse.


----------

